# gaf or certainteed



## Deacon05 (Aug 22, 2009)

can someone tell me if I should go with gaf grandcanyon or certainteed presidential high impact shingles? Also what is the difference between certainteed presidential and presidential TL. is there much of a price difference between all of these shingles?


----------



## rredogg (Dec 27, 2005)

Hate to confuse you but I recently had a roof installed. Look into TAMKO brand roofing. I'd talked to roofers before install and they told me it was better quality then GAF.

Just my two cents, rredogg


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

I haven't used either one, but I always have better materials going with Certianteed. Really depends on where in the country you are.

The Presidential TL is a triple laminate at 480 lbs/square
The Grand Canyon is at 400 lbs/square


Personally I think it's kind of a waste of material for either one, but they do look very nice and unique.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

rredogg said:


> Hate to confuse you but I recently had a roof installed. Look into TAMKO brand roofing. I'd talked to roofers before install and they told me it was better quality then GAF.
> 
> Just my two cents, rredogg


No such thing as one manufacturer or the other having better quality.
Each manufacturer has lines of shingles that are better than their competitions but not one manufacturer can make that claim with all of their lines of shingles.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Deacon05 said:


> can someone tell me if I should go with gaf grandcanyon or certainteed presidential high impact shingles? Also what is the difference between certainteed presidential and presidential TL. is there much of a price difference between all of these shingles?


I have never installed grand canyon but have installed many other lines of GAF and done so problem free.

I have installed presidential and they look good and have a very good rep for holding up here in my area.
The oldest one I installed was done in 1986 and than I roofed the addition to the home in 1995 and both are still in tact and looking fine.


----------

